# Sevastopol...



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2012)

Is there any good books about Sevastopol, besides Osprey's Campaign 189: Sevastopol 1942: Von Manstein's Triumph by Robert Forczyk?

Or as one reviewer say on Amazon:

If wanting a book on this subject, which has indeed been somewhat neglected until recently, get this rather than the distinctly inferior and badly edited one, written by Hans Seidler and published by Pen Sword.


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 14, 2012)

Doh! Didn't read the original post properly...focused on the Charge of the Light Brigade and not the 1942 campaign. 

Nothing to see here...move along!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2014)

Seem to be impossible to find any decent books, or _any_ books at all on the Crimean Campaign in WWII, why is that, is there really _nothing_ out there, if you want to know more, dig deeper?


----------

